# Grizzly T10010 Grinder



## homerjatmoes (Dec 30, 2008)

I want to try turning some acrylic blanks and knowing that I need some seriously sharp tools I started looking into sharpening systems. the first thing I looked into was what I could make for my 6" grinder or buy as an attachment. Although I would get sharp tools from my grinder, it would not produce the edge I would ultimatly like and I was worried that with my heavy hand I would "blue" the tool.

So yesterday I went to the Williamsport, PA Harbor Freight and Grizzly stores. I was going to look at the 8" slow speed Tormek style grinders, the HF 95236-3VGA and the new Grizzly T10097. Neither place had the 8" grinders in stock but Grizzly did have the T10010 on sale for $10 off. The most impressive part about it is the fact that it is built in Germany, which is  nice change from China, India, or Taiwan. I also got the turning accessory kit #2  (which is made in China). They where out of kit #1 which is for scissors and knives, I may order it online as they are much less expensive than the Tormek and Jet branded ones. 

My next decision is on the wheel dresser, Grizzly sells a Diamond Dresser that I guess would be clamped in one of the jigs or just get the Jet or Tormek jigs, any insight would be appreciated. The only other jig I would like, for now, is the Universal Gouge Jig. How much better is the Tormek over the Jet or Harbor Freight models?

One thing that is notably different between Harbor Freight and Grizzly is that for simailar products between the two, Grizzly definatly has better quality products and worth the extra amount in the end. One item taht this was very clear on was the small metal lathes that they both offer. The backlash on the leadscrews on the HF lathe was horrible, well over .005", whereas the Grizzly was much less. I wasn't able to check repeatability as I didn't have the measuring tools, but it is definatly something I will do when I get serious about a metal lathe. Of course even the HF would suit my needs but seeing as I used to build manual and CNC metal lathes at Hardinge  for a living I have a different set of expectations.

- Mark
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Diamond-Dresser-3-4-Carat/H5892


----------



## jkeithrussell (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, to turn acrylic blanks, your tools do not have to be any sharper than normal.  Your tools should be sharpened every time before you use them.  A true acrylic blank is easy to turn. 

I sharpen my tools on a 1" belt sander that I bought from grizzly.com.  There are better solutions, but the belt sander works pretty well.  I would love to have the Tormek, but that's a big chunk of change.


----------



## winpooh498 (Dec 30, 2008)

We have the Grizzly sharpener, and love it.  We did buy the jigs and returned them, and went with the Tormek jigs (they do fit on the bar). We also went with the Tormek grader, the Grizzly was very soft and wore away really fast. 
Hope this was of some help for you.


----------



## homerjatmoes (Dec 30, 2008)

winpooh498 said:


> We have the Grizzly sharpener, and love it.  We did buy the jigs and returned them, and went with the Tormek jigs (they do fit on the bar). We also went with the Tormek grader, the Grizzly was very soft and wore away really fast.
> Hope this was of some help for you.


That is quite disappointing about the Grizzly jigs and accessories.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 30, 2008)

Mark,

Next time you come to Grizzly, let me know, and I'll buy you a cheesesteak.  I bought Eagle one at my favorite place, and he said it was the best he ever had.

Our Harbor Freight is new, and is rather small.  One of the employees told me they have about 25% of the online items.


----------



## homerjatmoes (Dec 30, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> Mark,
> 
> Next time you come to Grizzly, let me know, and I'll buy you a cheesesteak.  I bought Eagle one at my favorite place, and he said it was the best he ever had.
> 
> Our Harbor Freight is new, and is rather small.  One of the employees told me they have about 25% of the online items.


I'll take you up on it! 

I thought that the store looked smallish but I was still able to pick up a bunch of stuff. I would love to get one closer to where I live, it would come in handy.

I am thinking about heading up to the one in Rochester, NY later this week and go to the Woodcraft while I'm there. 

On another note, do you know of any exotic hardwood dealers in the area? I have only been able to come up with West Penn Hardwoods  in olean, NY. It's not that far away from me, but I would like to have another reason to go there like a Grizzly or HF.


----------



## Tn-Steve (Dec 30, 2008)

winpooh498 said:


> We have the Grizzly sharpener, and love it.  We did buy the jigs and returned them, and went with the Tormek jigs (they do fit on the bar). We also went with the Tormek grader, the Grizzly was very soft and wore away really fast.
> Hope this was of some help for you.



What was the problem with the jigs?  Just curious, since I'm kind of eyeballing that grizzly sharpener.

Steve


----------



## homerjatmoes (Dec 31, 2008)

Tn-Steve said:


> What was the problem with the jigs?  Just curious, since I'm kind of eyeballing that grizzly sharpener.
> 
> Steve


I tried jig kit #2 today to sharpen all of my turning tools, the Grizzly G9863 8pc. set. The jigs worked fine and I was able to get all the tools sharp. 

It takes some getting used to but they do reproduce the proper angles. I am going to Woodcraft tomorrow and check out the Tormek jigs.


----------



## fernhills (Jan 1, 2009)

The Grizzly and jet and the HF are just like the Scheppach, all the same, great little machine,  you won`t be sorry, there are two sizes.  You won`t be sorry.


----------



## Freethinker (Jan 5, 2009)

fernhills said:


> The Grizzly and jet and the HF are just like the Scheppach, all the same, great little machine, ....



If that's the case, the Scheppach can be had on Amazon for $104.99 + free shipping. Even less than the Grizzly. 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000BOLGE4/ref=nosim/northcarolwoo-20


----------

